

Google Maps is Down - webdisrupt

Google maps is down with a 502 error! What is happening to Google lately?
======
sp332
[http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/maps.google.com](http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/maps.google.com)

------
ChrisClark
No problems here.

